# Wormyts Links



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

AWSOME dot room Wormyt. Ive been looking at alot of dot rooms seeking inspiration but yours takes the cake. Im building one this year and I will be following your design. Thanks again.


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey thanks so much for that but let me show you where I got alot of info when I made mine......his name is Adam Tourkow
http://www.ghostsofhalloween.com/projects/pokadot_wall/ this is where I learned about the stuff called gesso that I used. Also another link is here
http://www.earthsands.com/holiday/halloween/dotroom.html its shows some other types of dot rooms. It is an awsome room and I have kids asking every year if I will put it up again. Thanks again Ooogiboogie


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Im will be altering your design a bit as I will not be using cloth as my walls. My walls will be wooden walls framed out with 2x3s. I plan on painting the dots right onto the black wall. I know the cloth is easier to store all rolled up but I need solid walls in my haunt. I was wondering what you used as a light source for your dot room. Was it black light or a strobe?


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

I used four black lights. I did try the strobing black light but didnt like that. So just four black lights.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

Wormyt, how did you build your hands for your FCG?


----------

